# Cross Slide Production Stop



## Bill Gruby (Mar 15, 2016)

Have to cut a lot of fins on cylinders. I added this Cross slide stop to control the depth of cut. The fin OD is 1.375, the bore is 1.000 The valley depth between fins is 1.125. This only leaves .062 between good cut and disaster.  It mounts to the carriage via the two 6 mm holes for the Follow Rest. Very simple to fabricate.

"Billy G"


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 15, 2016)

Nicely thought out, simple, and useful!


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 15, 2016)

I like that lever nut on top of you tool holder saves looking for a wrench .


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 15, 2016)

I use the same stop I use for threading clamps fast to the cross slidec on my 9A SB. Fits on the dovetail and clamps with a couple  of brass tipped set screws. Anything to make a positive stop.


----------

